# Sub for Rice Bran Oil



## nappint

Does anyone know of a good substitute for Rice Bran Oil? I only use a small amount in my recipe but it's hard to find around here and I don't really want to pay for the shipping from Columbus if I can just sub it for something similar and more readily available.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

On the soap forum I was on a lady wanted to know a sub for Rice bran Oil and everyone said Olive oil, I would think it goes both ways  - have you tried a feed store to get it? you will end up paying more for it though.


----------



## nappint

Thanks Lynn - I haven't tried the feed store, didn't even think about that. I'll check the next time I'm there. 

I did go to the restaurant supply place yesterday in Ft. Worth (someone here posted about it a few weeks back) and while I was astonished at all the awesome food, fruits, veggies, meat, cheese and yummies they had I was a bit disappointed in their oil stock - mainly canola and fry oil (soybean). I was really hoping to get some rice bran and palm  So now I think I'm going to have to tweak my recipe. Olive is easy to get and I'm sure a little more olive won't hurt a thing


----------



## Kalne

Olive....I purchased pomace olive at the KC store and it was cheaper than I was paying for Rice Bran or any other liquid oil. And the coconut oil I got from them came from.....Columbus! I'm going to see if they will order the palm for me and at what price.


----------



## nappint

That's funny about the Coconut oil . I love the oils I get from Columbus not to mention it's convenient and they ship fast but I usually end up paying an extra .45 per pound for shipping :sigh 

I have a question on the pomace oil - I've read that some soapers say that the pomace causes faster trace and is not as easy to work with as the Grade A. Have you had that problem? Also, does it discolor your soap in higher amounts? Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4

Ok, Kathy, you came down here and you didn't visit. What's up with that? But if they will order the palm for you from Columbus, let me know, because I'd get some, too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Ask yourself what is the rice bran oil adding to my soap recipe. Make sure when paying higher prices for anything, that gets saped by lye, that the actual benefits exsist, that it isn't just because it's a recipe. Not alot of difference in soap between oils. And it's not as if rice bran oil is label appeal. Vicki


----------



## Kalne

Oh Stacey, I'm sorry.....we just went on a whim. It was a rainy day and dh was off. I had asked him to pick up lye for me in Omaha and he said why don't we just go to KC? So we did! The savings on the lye was enough to pay for the gas. That store is fabulous though. But I got someone else's coconut oil. I didn't know you had to order it and it was on the shelf so I took the two pails that were out. The person who ordered it came in to pick it up while I was there and dh said she kept eyeing my cart. I had no idea until the manager talked with me and told me I should order two weeks in advance next time. She didn't ask for it and it wasn't until we left that I put two and two together. Oh well.

When I started making soap I used RBO because it was available at half the current price. It was a good oil at a good price. It's not that way anymore and I have dropped it.

I don't notice much of a difference in color though I think too much RBO makes the soap darker more so than olive. My recipe already traces pretty quick and I often don't even use a SB. But I've just started dropping my other liquid oils in some of my batches to get a feel for using all olive and I think it's going to work out fine. With the savings....I'll find a way to make it work. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4

Hmmm on the coconut. I got some a week or two ago and didn't order in advance. Just grabbed a pail and no one said a word. Oh, except for the guy who worked there who helped me find it when I walked past it and didn't see it!


----------



## Kalne

Well....maybe enough people are buying it now for them to keep it in stock. That's good to know!


----------



## hsmomof4

Maybe. But I saw it in pails on the shelf when I was there before, months ago.


----------



## Kalne

Well that's just odd. I wonder why she said that to me. There were only two pails when I went and I took both. Perhaps the other customer called for it and that's all they had at the time....but if they promised it to her they surely should have taken it off the shelf. Weird.


----------



## Faye Farms

If it's the place I think it is that you are talking about in KC, when I called there a while back about coconut oil they said it was something they had a little bit of because of some recent interest but not something they normally keep in stock. The person I talked to did say that if there was enough interest that they would start to carry it regularly. She said if i was going to come and get some to call ahead first though.


----------

